# Ahhh, clearcoat!



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I few weeks ago I noticed a hazy spot on the passenger a-pillar on the outside of the car. It was only a few days ago that I realized that was what the paint imperfections everyone was saying the heat gun was for. Then I saw it today, it cracked! The clear is starting to peel on my '04! This is my 4th car and I'm very much a stickler for taking care of my vehicles. I've never had a clear peel on me! My last new Nissan paint started peeling off the bumpers at 6k miles, but I thought I was done with crap paint. What the hell? I already had some body work done due to the rocker peeling, but it looks like I'll be having to repaint the pillar. It must be a spot that has always been there and was so small I just ignored it. I can't chalk it up to not taking care of the car as I wax every few months and the roof and hood aren't doing it. To top it off it is a daily driver with only 34k miles and the paint was already going at 20k miles based off of the rocker. Bah!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Are you sure there was no previous damage done to the car at that particular spot and the peeling is a result of improper finishing? Just a thought.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure, and it looked like the spotting haze I was reading about with the cars from the factory. I'm thinking the previous owner never noticed it and since there was something between the clear and the paint preventing a good bond as it dried in the sun it started to flake. Hopefully it won't start peeling too much for a few more years, because even though my car is able to be parked in the shade of a carport most of the time, I really don't want to do too much unnecessary paint work until it gets a garage. I guess that's the joy of a daily driver.


----------

